# Chicago High Rise Elevators



## pete25 (Mar 1, 2018)

If I have two banks of elevators (2-elevators on each side of the building), how many elevators are required to be on emergency power i.e. standby generator in my case? I know that the Chicago building code requires that at least one (1) elevator however, I am being told that code requires 1 elevator per bank. Where in the code is this indicated?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Do you have a state agency which regulates elevators? We do and they tend to be helpfully responsive on inquiries like that.

Fire Marshal is another resource to consider.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

unfortunately items like this can sometimes be hard to find in the code. It could be in your state elevator code, it could be in a city addendum to (elevator, building, or fire code), or it could be in any number of other codes that are stated in the legal code for your jurisdiction.

the general contractor should be able to rfi the engineer on record, the ahj, or the elevator contractor and get a code section for you, and I would advise you to rfi the GC to do just that, if it is not included in the plans or specs.

https://www2.illinois.gov/sites/sfm/About/Divisions/Elevators/Pages/Elevator-FAQs.aspx#h5

https://www2.illinois.gov/sites/sfm/About/Divisions/Elevators/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Another homework question......


----------

